# best advice received on here



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

over the 8 years or so i've been on this forum many hints and tips have come up and my reaction is,
of course why didn't i think of that, ie carry 2 duvets one thick one thin no other bedding reqd 
tech advice, what type and set up of solar panels etc
product advice , electric from ASbikes etc 
warnings, steer clear of this company,
routes

all this advice has been welcome and has i'm sure saved me time space & money, one early piece of advice posted was regarding bread crates, had no idea what the poster meant and had to ask for clarification, he explained thier use and i have been gratefull several times, parking on them in soft ground at hatton, gaining traction in the mud at malvern , used them in portugal when i went down a sand covered track that turned out to be sand no track,
this week on the road back from france in the snow and ice i got myself out of a snowdrift i'd slid into when i stopped to help a fellow brit who had done the same , and on an ice covered rd where i could only get traction on one wheel jan ran alongside picking them up from the rear and throwing them in front of the wheel, i think the only change i will make is carry 6 not 4,
so to the O P thank you your advice it has truly stood the test of time


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Loads really - invaluable - all of it 

Best tip probably was the huawei dongle info passed onto me last May. Used it widely since and I pass the tip on whenever I can


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aires 8)


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have received lots of sound advice on here on all sorts of subjects,technical,legal,sites,food,dogs,ferries and lots more-even the cleanest way to use a chemical toilet.

It has no doubt saved me money and hassle and for that I am much indebted to mhf members.Difficult to say which is the best advice ever received but it would probably be ''always click preview before submit''


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

loads and loads of Motorhome tips

But it's the posts on the sadness and joys of the members, how they have coped and are still coping
that inspires and touches me

We none of us know what the future holds but know these members are 
Working a path through

And we can walk in their footsteps

Thankyou

Aldra


----------



## anjasola (Jun 24, 2009)

1302 said:


> Loads really - invaluable - all of it
> 
> Best tip probably was the huawei dongle info passed onto me last May. Used it widely since and I pass the tip on whenever I can


Spill the beans please.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The best advice I recieved many years ago was where to find the Thank You button.
I like to thank members where thanks is due. I like the new Like button too. Can`t find the raspberry one. :? 
All in all I have received many great tips which I gladly pass on. We were all newbies once.
DAve p


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Best advice on here, .. 

Ignore half of Barry D's posts..  

Seriously though, i came on here about 16 months ago, but never subscribed as we didn't have a motorhome and we were just going through the process of looking and inspecting probably over 500 motorhomes at dealers to see what exactly fitted our needs,

In the end we decided on what we needed and were lucky enough to find our ideal van privately, but i can remember reading on here a post where someone advised someone in the quest to find their ideal motorhome, to look , and look , and then look again, decide exactly what layout fits you best and decide exactly how you will use your van.. then if that van is found, you are lucky.. 

we aren't lucky.. just blessed with an amazing van that does what it should when we want ( minor glitches aside ) Cheers Chris :wink:

The second best bit of advice i received was to join Britstops, i simply love the concept ..  

Mick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, certainly worth the subscriptions, the technical knowledge is second to none  
And then we have the resident Joker :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

anjasola said:


> Spill the beans please.


Its an unlocked dongle off the land of eBay costing circa £70. You can use it anywhere with a locally bought sim card (£10 ish). Im using it now with a card from Argos that cost £10 for one months use/

Huawei E585 - make sure its unlocked or you might as well plug a banana into your laptop 

PM me for the APN codes if you buy one and I'll flirt them over


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mickandkim said:


> Best advice on here, ..
> Ignore half of Barry D's posts..
> 
> Mick


Look. I have already given you a full refund for the Penis enlarger and impotence potion that you ordered of Motorhomefruitcakes.com and then claimed it had no effect whatsoever. Im sorry it didn't work for you but there is no need to get personal!

Unlike many on here who simply make stuff up, I try to give concise and accurate. well researched information and never under the influence of alcohol.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

1302 said:


> r you might as well plug a banana into your laptop


A blackberry would be better then a banana :lol:

Dave..


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You tell him Barry. :evil: 

That penis enlarger worked for me. In fact I keep tripping over it now. 

Oh hell, I hope Sandra is not following this thread. I'll not get a minutes peace. Can you rush one FOC to Albert? :? 

Back on topic, I like the variety of subjects discussed, even though I am always right and the others are idiots. :lol:


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Barry, 

The penis enlarger that you SOLD me not gave me was not... fit for purpose.. a medieval knock up of 2 tie wraps and a pathetic split .. no instructions.. and i haven't a clue what to do with that rubber band thing.. tied it round Kims finger and it didn't work, 

As for the pills you sent, i took one, no noticable effect. so i took the rest, then they sent me to sleep, i must have made some sort of a fool of myself as Kim has done nothing but smile at me all day, and even the dog likes me now.. but i can only conclude that they don't work either,..

You fraudster.. i hope.. perhaps i should start up motorhome fruitcakes 4 fun.com.

Mick


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

1302 said:


> anjasola said:
> 
> 
> > Spill the beans please.
> ...


Hi, what are "APN codes" please? & what are they for?
Do you have a link to the previous thread on this topic?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

So much good advice, the bread boards, using a watering can to fill the tank, how to get rid of a giant cassette ice cube, These three from the same person, Uncle Norm.
MHF invaluable, have just applied for my USA visa from advice on here and will be getting IDP too as we are going to Florida.
Like Sandra I am inspired and humbled by peoples experiences, exasperated and amused by others.
Long may it continue.

Sue


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yellow Button on Toilet Cassette!! a year of back splash till someone mentioned it on here. Don't like to press buttons especially on something like that so never tried it.  

Aires has to be another of course. 

Stay away from certain Dealers. 

It has shown me something that I needed to make my life complete, adventures   

Mandy


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Suedew
The bread boards....dont know that one. Yes to the watering can to fill the tank.
What do I need bread boards for?
Thanks
Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Suzysetter said:


> Suedew
> The bread boards....dont know that one. Yes to the watering can to fill the tank.
> What do I need bread boards for?
> Thanks
> Sue


I think some people chop em up and use them to park on as grip mats on soft ground.

There was a really funny thread a couple of years ago where one of our resident coppers got a bit upset that people were knicking these things and using them as grip mats.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

emmbeedee said:


> Hi, what are "APN codes" please? & what are they for?
> Do you have a link to the previous thread on this topic?


You sometimes need to change some of the settings on your laptop to suit the country you are in (sometimes it works automatically but not always)

I have a list of settings including APN/username/IP address etc which was given to me by 'someone' on here. Its very usefull

I will try and find the thread discussing Huaweis at length  and post a link here


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The best for me was the thread of putting an electric slow cooker with some snap in to eat when you arrive..

I love the smell of stew wafting through the van as we trundle along.


Who ever it was thanks.

ray.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Best tips*

Best tips ....

Huawei dongle
Always carry a bucket
A watering can


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We carry three buckets - 1 clean, 1 dirty and one to hold rubbish bags, a watering can, 2 or 3 5l water containers for fresh water when not in range of the tap. We've fitted a solar panel, Wi-Fi extender, additional door locks.
We use washing tablets for cleaning tanks, treating toilet.

All tips from this site - well done everyone.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

How to avoid being gassed in the night like that other couple were.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

When you park up for the night on moist grass, park on your anti-slip mats. Your van will have no problem moving in the morning after it has sunken into the ground under it's weight. And more importantly you won't churn up the site.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

The one about bread boards, as i remember use a round bread board and attach to metal table leg pole, we use it after we have had our meal, put the meal table away then use the bread board table for coffee/wine.

Brilliant suggestion whoever it was, thank you.

Patty


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Tip for today

Fill a thermos flask with boiling water before you travel and you have a quick cup of coffee. You don't put boiling water on fresh ground coffee (or you shouldn't), so no need to go outside and turn the gas on. 

If you drink instant coffee then you are a sad person anyway  

Whats your tip for today ????


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My best tip is to NOT read this thread - it puts too many ideas into my head!


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

No...its good.....

I have got to go and buy two more buckets,

a slow cooker....

unwrap the anti slip mats carried them for 18 months!

yes maybe stop reading this thread.......

:roll:
Sue


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Best tip: frozen lemons for g'n'ts 8) 

Best advice: so many people to thank...whether it was for help setting up the MH, or places to see and stay at...most recently, Gemmy for his advice regarding Le Tour.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. I missed the frozen lemons G and T tip. 

What is it please?

Val


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the best tip I was given regarded using the Aires in France as I was totally oblivious to them and was looking at a large outlay for my big retirement tour. It was our first jaunt in a motorhome and it was shaping up to be quite an expensive trip judging by the price of some of the sites we had been looking at. We absolutely loved the freedom the Aires gave us (not forgetting the money we saved) and have been using them since. 
Mind you the original plan had been to sell the van on our return...that was three years ago and we have our second one parked in the drive. On reflection that bl**dy advice has probably cost me over twenty grand!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

oldtart said:


> Hi. I missed the frozen lemons G and T tip.
> 
> What is it please?
> 
> Val


Suenliam suggested keeping frozen slices of lemon (save on fridge/freezer space), so that you don't need ice for your g'n'ts 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-123815-days0-orderasc-10.html


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks for that info, simandme. Great idea.

Val


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I've had motorhome advice, cat advice, parking ticket advice.... My favourite has been about using bio washing liquid in the loo - the smell of the blue stuff makes me retch! Much cheaper too, but the cost is academic in this case. Although I don't post very often, I read the forum weekly - probably miss a lot, but cannot get to it every day - it's great, informative, all the things people say. Love the links to blogs. It's a relevant magazine at a bargain basement price. I frequently recommend it to friends. Thank you one and all!


----------

